# BSNL Broadband billing  doubts.



## shijilt (Sep 28, 2015)

I am going to get my first Broadband connection.
I have to get a land phone too , there is no other option in my area from BSNL.

I am planning to get 1445 plan , which give UL 1Mbps speed .
What will be my final bill ?
I will not use my land phone .
Is there any plan without phone rent ?


----------



## Shah (Sep 28, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I am going to get my first Broadband connection.
> I have to get a land phone too , there is no other option in my area from BSNL.
> 
> I am planning to get 1445 plan , which give UL 1Mbps speed .
> ...



The tax is 12.36%. So, the net will be ₹1623 approx. 

Regarding the landline phone, I'd suggest you to buy one instead of renting, if possible. Also, You might be interested in the free night calls.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> The tax is 12.36%. So, the net will be ₹1623 approx.
> 
> Regarding the landline phone, I'd suggest you to buy one instead of renting, if possible. Also, You might be interested in the free night calls.


I will be buying a land phone , will not rent it from BSNL.
Coz they are not providing It now...
So there will be no extra rent for phone ? Or landline connection ?
Thanks for the reply .


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2015)

Dont create multiple threads for the same.
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194980-going-get-new-bsnl-bb-connection-suggestions.html


----------



## shijilt (Sep 28, 2015)

Flash said:


> Dont create multiple threads for the same.
> *www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194980-going-get-new-bsnl-bb-connection-suggestions.html


That was for any suggestion.
I just wanted some quick response.
Sorry.
Didn't mean to spam .


----------



## Shah (Sep 29, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I will be buying a land phone , will not rent it from BSNL.
> Coz they are not providing It now...
> So there will be no extra rent for phone ? Or landline connection ?
> Thanks for the reply .



If you are buying the phone separately, then there is no rent for that. 

I too have bought a landline phone but don't use it. I get charged only for Broadband plan.


----------

